# TTRS Reliability



## minesalargeone (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Looking at possibly getting a 3 year-old TTRS and just wondering about reliability given it is now outside the manufacturer's warranty period and I'm figuring that this this will be an expensive motor to repair if anything major goes 'pop' :?

Do TTRSs have any known issues and at approximately what mileages and/or ages do they typically arise? At 3 years and average mileage - say 20-30K miles, what components - if any - will shortly need replacing and at approximately what cost? Are they known for turbos going at a certain mileage and if so what mileage typically?

What's the highest miles TTRS out there I wonder&#8230;.. any contenders here?!

Lots of questions I appreciate, but genuinely any and all input will be greatly appreciated in assisting me with my decision-making process 

Best to all,

Mike


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi mike , iv got a 10 reg with 41 k on the clock , highest of heard of is a chap called mark with 82k and as far as I'm aware no majour problems , I opted for the manual car as didn't want to risk buying an s tronic one that had been launched lots of times and therefore may break which would be costly ! My car is all running good with no issues , if your to buy one I would go the main dealer route depending on budget


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I would like to add , if I could of been 100 percent that if I bought an S tronic car it wasn't abused In It's previous life I would of had one  !


----------



## minesalargeone (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Adam,

Many thanks for that. The 3 year-old car I provisionally have in mind IS a S-Tronic&#8230;.. AND one that was owned by Audi for its first year&#8230;..so presumably a lot of launch-mode hammer! BUT the car still only has 12K miles up. BUT it's at an independent dealer! SO a mixed bag all round based on your own, and on the face of it very sensible, observations. At least with an Audi dealer one would get a 12 month warranty likely extendable to 24 months, but at an independent one is stuck with just 3 months. As you say, that would be some repair bill if the s-tronic decided to call it a day&#8230;.. Has anyone here had a TT RS s-tronic let go and, if so, what was the repair bill?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

mines 4 old 32k, had a haldex pump go on it. No other problems.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

minesalargeone said:


> . As you say, that would be some repair bill if the s-tronic decided to call it a day&#8230;.. Has anyone here had a TT RS s-tronic let go and, if so, what was the repair bill?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


When an s-tronic unit plays up it's usually the mechatronic unit - not the gearbox itself. The mech unit is an electronic box of gubbins which controls how the auto box behaves. Typical cost of replacement is around £2 - £2.5K

Buy the youngest car you can afford with the lowest mileage, and I wouldn't consider buying a used TTRS other than through Audi Approved Used.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I think that a fair few people have had the prop go as they launch it , I would test drive it to see how it feels , I think it can feel lumpy going slow if the mechatronic in the a stronic is on the way out but it's luck I think , I'm sure someone else who has an s tronic will comment on here soon , someone also told me that after October 2012 the cars were fitted with stronger props


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Rs adam said:


> someone also told me that after October 2012 the cars were fitted with stronger props


That's true, and there was also a software upgrade to reduce torque on launch control I believe.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

If you test drive an s-tronic TTRS from a cold start wait for the raised revs to die down which takes 30 secs tops.

Engage D or S and with your foot off the footbrake and no revs applied, the car should creep forward slowly and smoothly. It should be the same in R.

Apply revs and the gear changes should be smooth and pretty much seamless.

Try reversing up an incline with your foot off the brake and no revs - the car should creep slowly. Apply a few revs and the speed pick up should be smooth and very controllable.

Any surging or snatching - walk away - the car will be a nightmare to control in confined spaces e.g. tight parking.

With regard to launch control, it's something i tried a couple of times on a quiet road and it's undeniably gut -wrenchingly fast off the mark, but I really don't see the preoccupation with this feature apart from Santa Pod et al. There are very few cars capable of staying with a TTRS in the traffic light Grand Prix without launch control anyway - particularly an s-tronic one - you just make yourself look a complete nob!


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a mk1 dsg, I've always wondered (never tried it for obvious reasons) can you use s mode from a cold start? You would think Audi would not allow s mode to be used on a cold engine as red lining a cold engine is a pretty silly thing to do


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

spaceplace said:


> I have a mk1 dsg, I've always wondered (never tried it for obvious reasons) can you use s mode from a cold start? You would think Audi would not allow s mode to be used on a cold engine as red lining a cold engine is a pretty silly thing to do


Yeah you can, you can with the MK2 anyway. Obviously common sense says don't red line it till it's warmed up. All S mode really does is engage a gear or two lower than it would in D for a given road speed.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

As a guide, I had a full STronic box change and the bill was around 6k including the labour. That is the 6 speed, so imagine the RS 7 speed would be even more. Fortunately I didn't have to pay the bill !


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The 7 speed DSG in the RS is solid, handles launches and high torque levels without any problems.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

When did the 7 speed come in to the RS, from any particular year?

Surely if you have warranty with an s-tronic, there is no way of 'User Error' as it does everything for you and Audi would cover any issues without question?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

All s tronic ttrs cars have the seven speed  they started making them in 60 reg but very few cars of that reg, more came along by 11 plate


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

R33YSE said:


> When did the 7 speed come in to the RS, from any particular year?
> 
> Surely if you have warranty with an s-tronic, there is no way of 'User Error' as it does everything for you and Audi would cover any issues without question?


As said, the s-tronic TTRS was available from about 2011 with the 7 speed s-tronic box. it was previously only available as a manual because the existing 6 speed s-tronic box and clutch just couldn't handle that much torque.

There have been many, many instances of Audi picking up the tab or making a large good will contribution to s-tronic replacement even well out of the warranty period.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The DQ500 box is unique to the RS and is not in any other tiTTies.
Gearbox oil used to be shared by cogs and mechatronic brain but in the TTRS the oil is seperated..lessons learned maybe.
Steve


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

My RS is an early 2011 model, the S-Tronic box has never had a problem, don't know of any RS s-tronic issues like the 6-speed temperature-related ones.

APR map for the last 2 years dishing out about 410hp and 600 torques, gearbox still fine.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

powerplay said:


> My RS is an early 2011 model, the S-Tronic box has never had a problem, don't know of any RS s-tronic issues like the 6-speed temperature-related ones.
> 
> APR map for the last 2 years dishing out about 410hp and 600 torques, gearbox still fine.


This is what I want to hear! The car will hopefully still be there by Saturday, if not I guess it's not meant to be..


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

R33YSE said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > My RS is an early 2011 model, the S-Tronic box has never had a problem, don't know of any RS s-tronic issues like the 6-speed temperature-related ones.
> ...


Stick a deposit on the car on the understanding that it's fully refundable if for any reason you don't like the car. I always do that if it's a car I can't get to see for a while.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Digressing somewhat, now the mk3 is out do you guys think paying 40k for a low mileage 14 plate TTRS worth the money ?

I doubt that we'll see a mk3 TTRS for a while yet, any thoughts on this ?


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Templar said:


> Digressing somewhat, now the mk3 is out do you guys think paying 40k for a low mileage 14 plate TTRS worth the money ?
> 
> I doubt that we'll see a mk3 TTRS for a while yet, any thoughts on this ?


I would certainly say so. As you said, the MK3 RS wont be around for a good while yet, plus it's gonna cost an absolute fortune based on the current MK3's. I would imagine the MK3 RS will be firmly in Porsche territory price wise which may also lessen the appeal to some.

I think 40k for a low mileage quality performance car such as the RS is a bargain when compared to others in the price range. I'd grab it before it's gone.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Templar said:


> Digressing somewhat, now the mk3 is out do you guys think paying 40k for a low mileage 14 plate TTRS worth the money ?
> 
> I doubt that we'll see a mk3 TTRS for a while yet, any thoughts on this ?


What Model and Gearbox is it? There's a very Cheap Manual 64 Plate 900 Mile Roadster at Southend Audi (Under £36K)
but most 14 Plate Cars would be nearer the £40K mark.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

imo most important thing is the cars history , id prefere to buy a 1 owner car from a guy who s cherished it and buy an after market warrentee ( some are pretty good nowadays ) than a car thats been heavilly modified been thrashed most days and then returned to stock to go back to the dealers at the end of its lease ! 
in theory its an audi RS , some of the first are 13 years old and still going strong


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd guess if your name was Warren and you played Golf, you'd have a warrentee also :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Candyturbo said:


> imo most important thing is the cars history , id prefere to buy a 1 owner car from a guy who s cherished it and buy an after market warranty ( some are pretty good nowadays ) than a car thats been heavilly modified been thrashed most days and then returned to stock to go back to the dealers at the end of its lease !
> in theory its an audi RS , some of the first are 13 years old and still going strong


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Real Thing said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Digressing somewhat, now the mk3 is out do you guys think paying 40k for a low mileage 14 plate TTRS worth the money ?
> ...


I saw that one which appears good value considering the mileage etc and a roadster (could be fun). ..I'd personally prefer a S Tronic , had three already and love em. Also spotted a S Tronic TTRS Plus, 62 plate for 36.5k with less than 13k on the clock, both are black which I'm trying to get away from really. 
Is the TTRS Plus really worth this kind of cash ?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Forget the reliability, just plant your foot to the ground and feel the force


----------

